# Supernova Weipo M



## KujaCube (Mar 26, 2019)

When I first got this cube, I was not impressed at all. It was quite slow, the magnets were to weak and it popped a lot. I immediately switched to a GuoGuan Xinghen.
But: Then I compressed the springs! The cube became fast, and the pops went away. After lubing with a mix of gravitas and Lubicle Black on the core
and cleaning the pieces, it was a really good 2x2 and I finally got sub-2 with this puzzle. The only problem I have is that the cube became unstable because of the weak magnets.

If you want a not very magnetic 2x2 and you have enough time for setup, get this puzzle!


----------

